# Trapping Video - Keep it Moving



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

This video has got some miles on it already, too cool keep it going. I would like to see a map with lines from each place it has been


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

feedinggrounds said:


> This video has got some miles on it already, too cool keep it going. I would like to see a map with lines from each place it has been


good idea. Or could have had each person sign their ms name on the case like we do with the traveling duck decoy. None of this would have been possible without the generosity of k-zoo and motorcityhtps, thank you very much. Looks like Thumbdweller is up next , waiting on address info. If no response, then rivertrapper will be next in line if i read the lineup correctly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

I have received the video, soon as the kids get back from summer camp we will watch it and send it on. Who is next? 

Nate


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I believe Rivertrapper if I am correct. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## wildboy (Jan 12, 2010)

i would like to get in on this

thanks for doin it

ross


----------



## K-zoo (Jul 19, 2008)

Where is the video? Just wondering.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I would think Rivertrapper unless Thumbdweller still has it. Good question.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Here it is good luck!


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey guys could i get in line too.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Im in!


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, not sure why I couldn't find it. PM sent to keep it moving.

Nate


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Hail call to Rivertrapper, check your PM's. Need to get this thing on down the line.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll get in line.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Has there been any ransom demands yet on this video? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Dennis would like to trade 7 farm hands, maids, and all around hard working kids. One child is a bit older then the rest, and shes kinda into the outdoors. He and Nick will stay home and watch this video and make some notes and try out some new sets. LMAO

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 said:


> Dennis would like to trade 7 farm hands, maids, and all around hard working kids. One child is a bit older then the rest, and shes kinda into the outdoors. He and Nick will stay home and watch this video and make some notes and try out some new sets. LMAO


Not quite that desperate yet. Lol

However, so much time has elapsed between the last two viewings of this tape, I fear that at this rate by the time it gets to me I will have to sneak into the Smithsonian to use the last working vcr or hire an archaeologist to dig one up in a landfill somewhere. Being as its magnetic tape and I know better, I would of guessed that the last viewer had unraveled the tape and was viewing it with a magnifying glass up against skylight. Lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Seaarkshooter, since I can't seem to get a response out of Rivertrapper, PM me your address and I will send it out to you.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Pm sent. ; )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Can I be in on this deal??


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

The only one stopping you will be your "upstream." Look back through the thread and add yourself to the list in chronological order. Provide your address to your upstream and pay the shipping to send it to your downstream when your through.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

I didn't know it was a vcr tape. You can take me off, there's no vcr's left around here.


----------



## pp185xlt (Feb 21, 2008)

Id like to get in on this deal. Not quiet sure where I stand though. VCR, I think I remember what that is....


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

Who has the movie now just curious?


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

My husband and I got it on Friday. We will ship it out on Monday morning to whomever is next. Anyone know who that may be? Great video!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

wild boy then me i believe


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Has gone waaayyy further than I ever thought it would. It really goes to show you what kind of people we trappers are. This was by far the best VHS I didn't buy and never watched


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Ross...if the U.P. winter doesn' t have you hibernating, send me your addy so you get a chance to view this tape before someone unravels it to use as a cat attractor.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

T-Dog96, tapes coming your way! Enjoy!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok thanks I will watch it then send it on its way.


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

K guys just got the movie who's next in line?


----------

